# can u identify this python?



## John (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Kenny (Dec 11, 2010)

its a ball python, as far as morph.. I dunno, maybe just reduced pattern?. need a larger pic


----------



## Cameron (Dec 11, 2010)

like kenny said, it's a ball. i think it's a normal, a very good looking at that.


----------



## John (Dec 11, 2010)

not a normal ill post another pic it does not fall in a morph catagorie shes one of a kind


----------



## John (Dec 11, 2010)

please see update


----------

